# Clay & Jackie's 2012 Big Ass BBQ @ The Last Resort at The End Of The Road



## Clay-Doh

It's here. it's time. 
*Clay & Jackie's 2012 Big Ass BBQ @ The Last Resort at The End Of The Road*








*Saturday October 6th 2012, Noon till???????*

When you've reached The End Of The Road and you're at The Last Resort, you know you're gonna have a good time, because nothin' else really matters once you've gotten here! :thumbup:

Grilling about 150 pounds again of my infamous charred pineapple-bourbon-allspice-chilpolte-molasses sauce chicken over mesquite on a big double competition trailer mounted smoker (thanx to the generosity of Done Deal for lending me the smoker). 15 pounds of pineapple get charred on the grill beforehand to make this gooey tangy sweet spicy thick fo shizzle sause. I will also throw some hotdogs on for any picky kids (or adults!)


Friends, food, fun, good music, fishing off the dock, swimming and snorkeling, , scuba tanks and hooka rigs at the end of the dock to give scuba a try, chillin' by the water , bonfire in the evening by the dock, and general mayhem, Possibly me even being caught on fire by my "friends" for the fourth time on video?? Hope I don't pull any Clay-DOH's this year....

Will be family friendly and can't wait to have a good time! Have 3 new hammocks up that need someone to plant themselves in them since the first one seemed to be the coveted spot.

All you need to bring is your own chair, drinks, and cooler. Also you are welcome and it would be appreciated anyone who wants to bring any side dish, appetizer, or desert if you would like. If it needs refrigeration please have room in your cooler as we only have one refrigerator. Also, the smoker will be filled to capacity with the chicken for hours, and it's a total of 2 batches, so there won't be any room to throw anything else on there. Bring your own fishin pole or cast net if you want to for off the dock, snorkel, rafts, etc., and bathing suit.

Your welcome to come by boat and raft up. It is very shallow, and depending on the tide may be as low as 1.5' of water coming in by boat. 

If you're a part of this forum and haven't been to any of the get-togethers yet, what are you waiting for? This is the best group of people and great friends to be made! Come on to this one and get to know some these great people, you will wish you had sooner, trust me!


If you would like to come and don't know where we live, send me a PM on here and I will send you the address, directions, and GPS coordinates to the dock. Don't like listing it publicly where anybody can see it. We're at the east end of Gulf Breeze on the sound.

We'll kick this thing off at 12 noon, and chicken will be done around 5pm! If it rains, we have room for close to 100 people under the house (on pilings) and inside. I'm gonna get all the pre work done the day before so I can enjoy spending time with all you guys this year!

If you decide to bring something, just post on here what your bringing, so others can see. Although I do have one request from Miss Ultralight and Jamie Lou...Jello shots?!??!?!!!?


Jackie and I hope to see you all! You guys have made these a blast for us, and we have looked forward to this the whole year! And to all of you who have given such a big hand in past years, I owe you big time! Come have a drink on me!

Don't miss this one and be a loser! Seriously, what better plans did you have for that Saturday??? 
We can't wait!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Here's some pics from 2010 and 2011. Don't have as many pics from last year since Jackie set the camera down and forgot about it, but I stole a few from other forum members.


This ain't child's play, this is serious business, need a masons brush to slather that homemade sauce on!









































Rich holding down the fort


----------



## below me

in...


----------



## oldflathead

*We are in*

Bobbie and I plan on attending.
Do you need extra tables, chairs, etc.?

Tom


----------



## LITECATCH

We are fishing a tournament that Sat. We will try to make it but the awards are that same night after the weigh in. Man, i hate to miss it!


----------



## konz

Man I will try and make it but I have to work that weekend!


----------



## Todd

You picked the one time that I actually do have something better to do. Going home to see the wife and childrens that week. Otherwise I would have been there. I am sure a swell time will be had by all.


----------



## Boatjob1

Hi Clay......... I have a large quantity of block ice, (about 11 pound blocks) if you need some, just let me know.... I was making it for somebody that had a snow cone stand.... Tight lines, Tom B.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

Please PM me with Street address and coordinates for a boat. Would like to meet some of ya'll!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Daniel, You commin over earlier with jeff?

Tom (OFH), Tom, you can never have too many tables, if you guys can bring one that would be great!

Scott, come over after the tourney!

Konz, Haven't seen you in forever, the Mullet are thick and BIG...2 throws yesterday off the dock and this is what Captain Hook's brother pulled in, and not even spooky. And there all the way up on shore in 6" of water too. Casear's been chasing them.











Tom (BJ), sent you a PM about the ice, may come in handy!

Shunuff...you have a PM


Forecast is lookin great! 88 degrees and sunshine, and a nice cool low of 60 at night! gonna be a great day, and a good day for kids wanting to play in the water.

Here is a map of the parking details. 










Turn right on the last white gravel private drive on the right, and we are the last house, the drive ends into our circular driveway. 

Pull in to unload your cooler and chairs, and then you will have seen the sign at the driveway before ours that leads to the parking area. After dropping off your stuff, please pull back around to park in the parking area in the next driveway, and there is a gate that connects the 2 to walk back through. We are keeping our driveway clear so that everyone is able to pull in to drop there stuff off, and to leave parking available for elderly or disabled people.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!!!! It's gonna be a perfect day out!

If you have any question email or PM me. if you email me, I can send a google earth map along with the address and directions to our house with landmarks on Hwy 98 to make it real easy to find.You can text or call, but I will probably not have time to answer the phone Friday or Saturday.

Clay
(850) 777-1221
[email protected]


----------



## below me

negative, buddy. i have to go to a wedding sat afternoon. i will get there as soon as i can


----------



## Tide Fan

See ya Saturday afternoon looking forward to it. I will bring a coulple of side dishes.


----------



## dw3266

Clay can you please pm me or list the address. lookin forward to meeting yall
thanks,
Dave


----------



## WAHOOU39

Clay my brother and I are planning to attend.....we will arrive somewhere around 6ish or so....I am bringing two gallons of baked beans.....see ya then!


----------



## jjam

Clay, 

Here's my official response since you scolded me at oysters as I did not RSVP, 

Lisa and I will be there way before the chicken is ready I'm sure...hahaha!

Sometime round 6-7..

Konz, hope to see ya there, been waaaayyyyy too long brother!

Jimmy


----------



## Clay-Doh

It's officially today!!! See yiu all soon, we're looking forward to it!:thumbup:


----------



## on the rocks

I have your jello shots...all 297 of them. 11 Flavors including the most awesome one I have ever created...the Bushwhacker...you will not believe it. :thumbup:


----------



## below me

jjam said:


> Clay,
> 
> Here's my official response since you scolded me at oysters as I did not RSVP,
> 
> *Lisa and I will be there way before the chicken is ready *I'm sure...hahaha!
> 
> Sometime round 6-7..
> 
> Konz, hope to see ya there, been waaaayyyyy too long brother!
> 
> Jimmy


so will xmas.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh you bastard! ha ha.

it's a beautiful morning for a BBQ here at The Last Resort at The End Of The Road! See you guys soon!


----------



## HisName

Thanks , was a hoot , glad to meet you both.


----------



## biminitwist

Clay and Jackie,

Thanks for the invitation. Had a great time! Special thanks to Done Deal for the grills. Also thanks to Drifter Fisher for cooking all night. Awesome job all around.

BT


----------



## Capn Hook

Epic!!! Awesome time, good eats and great people! Drifterfisher and Clay, a great job on the food guys!! Have to do it again before next year, though


----------



## corrinas2

so did clay catch fire this year???


----------



## reelhappy

i did see some flames dancing around over by the smokers , it probly was clay doing his fire dance to please the gods . ha ha ha was awesome night , glad i made it out . clays pinapple honey glazed smoked chicken was awesome. nice to see every one again


----------

